# Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo -Free for kids & wounded vets



## oldflathead

38 years ago Bill Hargreaves started this tourney to get kids interested in fishing and away from drugs. Each year it has gotten bigger and better.

Last year Cuz Les Roberts (AKA "Welder") and I offered to take kids, under age 12 and a parent on the rodeo for free. We were paid by the smiles :clapwhen those young anglers and their parents took their fish to the weigh in. We want to do it again this year, but expand the list to include wounded Iraq and Afghanistan veterans.

So far, we have six boats volunteered:

1-"Skintback" Les and Tom

2-Flounder Pounder

3-Rock Lobster

4-Bluffman 2

5-Frenchy, who will take 4 juvenile problems + 1 adult

6-Jim Lawler, who will take wounded vets

Kids under age 12 fish for free. Anyone is welcome to choose to pay the $35 entry fee for the people who put their life on the line.

Details are at http://tools.tsecom.net/bhfr/

June 12, Thursday Captain's meeting at GLYC, 7 - 10 PM

June 13, Friday starts at 12:01AM, scales 5 - 8 PM

June 14, Saturday,keep on fishin', scales 3 - 9 PM

June 15, activities for kids at GLYC, Fish Fry 12 - 2 PM,awards at 2PM

There will be a $50 daily prize for the largest fish caught that day.

You may print your entry form from the website.

Please let me know how many you can take, preference kids or vets, or ???'s. Reply to this post, PM or call me

If you know any kids or veterans who would like to fish, please send me their names so I can link them up with a ride.

Tom Vandiver 850-572-1225

Semper Fi


----------



## reelhappy

you guys are doing a great job. i enjoyed fishing it last year and intend to this year.


----------



## bluffman2

Tom did you get my email??

cant wait to meet you guys and get out on the water

Stephen


----------



## bamasam

Tom as much as I want to do the tournament I am not going to be able to. Our Boy Scout Troop is going to on a canoeing trip during that time, we will be canoeing from Centerville ,Alabama to Selma over a 6 day period. I will sponsor the entry fee for anyone that can join in on it.


----------



## oldflathead

Hi Sam,

We will miss you and that pretty green boat.

Thank you so much. When we get a veteran who wants to go, but is short of $$, I will let you know.

Life is good!

Tom


----------



## welder

Tom, great post and I hope more jump in , if it's even 1/3 the smiles we had last year it will be GREAT.

I'll be there on the 10th of June late afternoon and bluffman2 should be there Thursday before the Capt's meeting.

I'll call ya in the next day or two.

Lester


----------



## Frenchy

Hello Tom

Great timing as I just got back from a job in India and will be there to attend the event and hopefully make a few kids happy during the wekend, should be a great time. The name of my boat is the Blue Print, I could really take six kids comfortably on the boat, my fishing buddy ([email protected]) Bob offered to help me and can as well take another adult.

Regards,

Frenchy


----------



## oldflathead

Thanks Emmanuel,

We will find four kids for each day or the same ones if they wish to fish two days.

See you later.

Tom


----------



## rocklobster

Tom,

I'm still in. Is it inshore or offshore or both? I noticed there were several species listed that you don't normally catch offshore. I'm assuming we need to provide the fishing gear and bait? If so, and someone needs some extra gear, we have some 4/0 with new line on them. Let me know what we will need. Also, we need to make sure the adults have fishing licenses - even if they are vets, FWC will get their panties in a wad. Thanks for the update and just keep us posted.

Michele


----------



## oldflathead

Thanks Michelle,



They may have their own tackle, but bait will be needed if it is going to be used.

It is either inshore or offshore. There is even an award for jon boats. They are supposed to bring their own lunch.



I almost forgot the license since I have a permanent one -over a certain age.



What age must kids be to need a license? Does everyone on a boat need a license?



We will keep you posted.



Tom and Les


----------



## rocklobster

Tom,

The kids have to be under 16 y.o. in order to not have a license. Also, what qualifies as a jon boat? I have a 14' fiberglass skiff with a 15hp on it. Would youcall that a jon boat? If so, I may have more than one boat to supply to the cause. 

You can send 16 y.o. and older to myfwc.com and they can get a "trip" license for pretty cheap.

Hopefully the weather will cooperate. Keep us posted as to what we need to do/bring/supply.

Standing by,

Michele


----------



## oldflathead

About "Jon boats", I assume the most common is a flat bottom aluminum, but will check Wikipedia and reply.

We are ready to start signing up kids and vets. Does anyone know anyone who would like to fish the Bill Hargreaves? Preferably kids under 12 and a parent or responsible adult, plus any veterans. Prefer combat wounded from Iraq or Afghanistan.

Last year we had three fine young men and their parents join us on "Skintback". Clayton, Nathan and Joe wanna do it again?


----------



## oldflathead

Registration deadline is Friday June 6.


----------



## oldflathead

Look at that smile! We have room for about 20 more kids and/or veterans. I must have a signed entry form by Friday. Kids under 12 are free, over 12 $35. We have folks who will pay for kids and/or vets.

Talk to me!

Tom 850-572-1225


----------



## rocklobster

Tom,

I have 2 kids going with me. I have room for 2-3 more. No preference of kids vs. vets. Just let me know.

Michele

565-7246


----------



## oldflathead

Great Michelle,



I will get names to you before Friday.

Entry forms are at http://tools.tsecom.net/bhfr// and must be submitted before Friday June 6.



Under 12 years free, over 12 $35 per angler.



Tom


----------



## rocklobster

Tom,

Is there a fax number that I can send in my entry forms? Can I give them a credit card number to pay for my entry fee? I know it's Monday and don't want to get all set up and them not get the forms in 4 days from now.

Thanks,

Michele


----------



## oldflathead

I will call GLYC today and see if you can FAX the entry form+ CC info and then I will call you.

If this does not work, I or my wife can drive over and pick up the entries from you by Friday.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead

If anyone is unable to deliver the entry form, you may copy it from the website and FAX it to me 850-455-8830 and I will deliver to GLYC on Friday. I will get the entry fee from those over 12 years old later.

See my post on "General Chit Chat" also. We have a definite five boats, nine kids and six parents signed up and can take about 20 more kids and parents.

Cousin Les Roberts, AKA "Welder" is towing his boat "Skintback" over from Whitesboro, Texas to take kids fishing for free. Richard is towing over from MIssissippi and will be staying at my place on Bayou Chico, so you may leave from my dock, Harbor View or Bayou GrandeMarina on NASP.

Lemme know.

Tom 850-572-1225


----------



## [email protected]

tom i am looking foward to helping frenchy on this tournament. if anything i can do before hand please let me know. also looking foward to meeting you, emanueal talks very highly of you. my hats off to you for helping these kids and vets.:bowdown


----------



## rocklobster

Tom,

I faxed my three entry forms. Did you get them, if not, call me and I'll re-send 565-7246

Thanks,

Michele


----------



## oldflathead

Yes, Michelle, we received your entries. Are you entering the tourney? If so, you may bring your check to the Captains meeting. Make it to -

Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo.

Do you want anymore kids on your boat?

Tom


----------



## rocklobster

Tom,

I'll bring the check to the captain's meeting. I have room for 2 more on the Mullet Boat. See you Thursday.

Michele


----------



## LuckyLady

Thanks for your support of the kids for the Hargreaves tournament. We are sure that they will enjoy!!

After reading several of the posts I communicated with the tournament Chairman, Chuck Haskell, to seek clarification on several points.

Chuck advises that one can fish off of a jon boat or any other boat in the tournament. There is a prize of a jon boat for the person catching the largest croaker. Perhaps that is what caused the confusion. 

A further new category and award this year is for the biggest fish caught on a kayak...this should be interesting!!!

Thanks again to all of those supporting the Hargreaves tournament!!


----------



## LuckyLady

There have been questions about where to register/obtain tickets and brochures for the Hargreaves tournament. Below is the key information from the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club website. 

Good Luck to all participants in this great event!!<CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width=550 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=left>*Rodeo Details* </TD><TD vAlign=bottom align=right><TABLE cellSpacing=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><UL><LI>Rodeo Results 2007 <LI>Rodeo Entry Fees <LI>Rodeo Rules <LI>Fish Fry Tickets </LI>[/list]</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left><UL><LI>Raffle Tickets <LI><A href="http://tools.tsecom.net/bhfr/details/register.htm" target=_blank>View & Print Rodeo
Registration Form</A> </LI>[/list]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD width=538 colSpan=2><HR color=#3c4f87 noShade SIZE=1><CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle bgColor=#c7c2d8 colSpan=2><A name="Rodeo Entry Fees:">*Rodeo Entry Fees*</A> </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=257>*Open Division *(rules) *
*$35 (includes tax)
(includes a Fish Fry ticket) </TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle width=257>*Junior Division *(rules) *
*FREE!!
(12 and under)
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=526 bgColor=#c7c2d8 colSpan=2>*Rodeo Entry Tickets available at the following locations:* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>Goin' Fishin' Bait & Tackle</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff>10890 Lillian Hwy.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><P class=txt>Grand Lagoon Yacht Club </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left bgColor=#ffffff>10653 Gulf Beach Hwy </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><P class=txt>Gray?s Tackle & Guide Service </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left>13019 Sorrento Rd </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left>825 Gulf Breeze Pkwy.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>Innerarity Ace Hardware</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left>13650 Innerarity Pt. Rd.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left><P class=txt>Outcast Bait & Tackle </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left>3250 Barrancas Ave </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left> 
</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left> </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle bgColor=#c7c2d8 colSpan=2>*38th Annual Bill Hargreaves Fishing Rodeo Special Thanks* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width="50%">*WPNN AM790/CNN Radio
Technical Software Services* </TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width="50%">*Outcast Bait & Tackle
Harbor View Marine
*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left colSpan=2><P align=center>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## oldflathead

Thanks Bert,



I should have posted this earlier, but .........



We now have 1o vets, a bunch of kids from Warrington Methodist youth, 8 PFF members and/or kids, so if you want to fish the tourney and do not have a boat, download an entry form and Fax it to me 850-455-8830 today and I will deliver to GLYC.



Tom


----------



## LuckyLady

Great work, Tom, by you and our many volunteers. A lot of young anglers will be very happy!!


----------



## oldflathead

We are delighted!

Seven boats and around 30 anglers. Wow! Cannot wait to see the smiles on the faces of the kids and vets.

I posted this on the "General Chit Chat" forum also, as some of us do not identify as "Tournament" anglers, so check it out there also.

We still have room for more folks, particularly on Friday the 13th. Call and I will get you an a boat. You do not have to enter the fishing tourney if you do not want to. You may just go along for the ride and keep your fish. The idea is to get folks out there and get kids hooked on fishing.

Tom 572-1225:clap


----------



## oldflathead

:banghead

Cuz Les Roberts, "Welder" on the PFF left home, Whitesboro, TX Tuesday at 0230 towing his 23' aluminum alloy center cockpit behind his trusty old Ford pickup. Old, but good, I remember when he bought it about 20 years ago. 

Just out of Greenfields, TX the transmission did a complete melt down, so what to do? A new trannie costs about the same as the 20 year old Ford, so Les is looking at a Dodge with a 5.7 Cummins diesel. Anyway he said he would be here to take folks fishing Friday and Saturday.

Talk about dedication to a cause - buy a new truck so you can tow your boat 12 hours to take kids fishing. Les, you a good man.:bowdown

I am keeping the Sam Adams cold - well some of it.

Tom


----------



## rocklobster

Tom,

Do we have an alternate date if the weather storms us out?


----------



## oldflathead

WX forecast looks good, but.......

We can find out at the Captain's Meeting, tomorrow night.

Tom


----------



## rocklobster

50% on Friday, 60% on Saturday is the latest from weather underground - thunderstorms. Looks like the seas will be cooperating, but thunderstorms on an open boat aren't any fun.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *rocklobster (6/11/2008)*50% on Friday, 60% on Saturday is the latest from weather underground - thunderstorms. Looks like the seas will be cooperating, but thunderstorms on an open boat aren't any fun.


Most of the thunderstorms are on land that have been popping up with the area of disturbed air that is hanging over us for now.


----------



## rocklobster

o.k. my inshore plan is to fish the mornings, take a break for the afternoon boomers, then hit it again Friday night. Weather depending......of course. Where is everyone else headed? Inshore? Nearshore? Offshore?

See ya Thursday. Fair winds/following seas.


----------



## timman

Hello Tom,

I just wanted to say it was a pleasure meeting you last night at the Hargreaves Captain's meeting. I have followed your postings with extreme interest over the past month or two and I can't tell you how excited it makes me to see the results of your "grass roots" efforts.If we had more people like you and all of the boat owners who have volunteered their time and talents to take kids and vets out fishing, the world would be a much better place! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:

To all of you that are taking part in this noble effort, I pray that God blesses youwith calm seas, tight lines andsafe travels.


----------

